# Movies, movies, movies...



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just went a little crazy in the video store...

Amazon has movie rentals on sale for $0.99. I picked up:

 

And then they had movies to purchase for $4.99. I picked these up:

   .

The LOTR movies are the EXTENDED version... Couldn't pass those up for $4.99 each

Last week I rented The Help, Elf, and A Chrstmas Story all for $0.99 each... Still haven't watched them yet, but I will this week.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Those are great deals!  I tried to get a listing of all of the. 99 cent movies, but  everything else listed.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I did rent Water for Elephants, will try to watch it tomorrow.  Couldn't resist for 99 cents.  Oddly it showed $3.99 on the website, but on the Roku it showed 99 cents.  Need to be sure to use up the $8 I have in credits for renting movies - $5 from setting up on the Roku, $3 from the KSO.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Water for Elephants is the Prime Lending library book I'm reading right now.   Let us know how the movie is.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I just looked at the receipt I got from Amazon for the rental, and I was charged $3.99, not the 99 cents that it showed on Roku.  So I've sent an email asking CS what's going on there, will see what they say...not a great start for my first Amazon video rental....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

OK... so how does this movie rental work? You get it for 24 hours then disappears or what?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> OK... so how does this movie rental work? You get it for 24 hours then disappears or what?


It's 48 hours - looking in "My Video Library" it's pretty specific: "Rental expires Dec 30, 9:21 PM".


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When you click the 'learn more' link on a movie, this is what it says about renting:



> Rental: You have 30 days to complete watching this 48-hour rental. You can choose to 'Watch Now' or 'Download' it to a compatible device. If you choose to 'Watch Now', you will start instantly streaming the video on your computer and you may later stream it on another compatible device. If you choose to 'Download' the video, you will be able to download the video to a compatible device and watch the video on that device while disconnected from the internet. Learn more about downloading. Additional restrictions may apply (as provided in our Amazon Instant Video Terms of Use).


Basically, once you rent it, you have 30 days to start it and once you've started it, you have 48 hours to finish it. I'd guess downloading it counts as starting it, but if you're going to stream it you could hold off a bit.

I've been looking to check out that Sherlock Holmes one too -- never saw it in the theater. . .and I have a $3 credit from an SO I redeemed earlier this week.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Just talked to CS about the discrepancy between my 99 cents on Roku vs the $3.99 that came off my $8 in video credits.  Both reps were excellent - the first said he suspected it's because you can't stack a 99 cent special on the promotional credits, but he transferred me to someone in the MP3/digital area.  She said that it sounded like the Roku hadn't refreshed its pricing (the "daily deal" on Water for Elephants was actually Dec 26) and credited me the $3.  I'd explained that this was my first time to rent a movie from Amazon at all, much less on our new Roku, so wasn't sure where the disconnect between what I saw on the Roku and the price I was charged.  So from now on I'll check the website to be sure the Roku price agrees with the price showing on Amazon.

What I just realized I didn't ask about was the stacking - still not sure whether you can "stack" a daily special on a promotional code.  DOH!  But in the email I'd initially sent the response was simply that the Daily Deal was on Dec 26 and I'd rented on Dec 28 - no mention of stacking. 

One more thing - as a Roku newbie (and I'm loving the Roku) I noticed that once I put in my PIN for the rental, it went straight to playing the movie, no asking if I wanted to watch now or later, it assumed "Now".  So I probably should just do my rentals through amazon.com anyway, unless I know I can watch in the next 48 hours.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, you can stack a daily deal on the promotion code. My rentals from yesterday show they were free... And then I got $1.02 off of one of the LOTR movies.


I never purchase from my Roku unless I'm planning to watch right then. It's much easier doing it straight from my computer.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Yes, you can stack a daily deal on the promotion code. My rentals from yesterday show they were free... And then I got $1.02 off of one of the LOTR movies.
> 
> I never purchase from my Roku unless I'm planning to watch right then. It's much easier doing it straight from my computer.


Yeah, the MP3 CS rep didn't say anything about the stacking thing, so I suspected that wasn't really the issue - the first guy was just guessing. My rental was free too - it just took $3.99 from my credits rather than just the 99 cents I expected. And I've learned - will definitely do my rentals from the computer rather than the Roku from now on. I can see how there could be delays in getting things refreshed. Learning curve!  But I do really like the Roku - we have Apple TV as well, but I like all the options on the Roku (most of which I haven't even explored yet). And happily I was planning to watch Water for Elephants today anyway. So it's all good.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Follow this link to search for movie rentals/purchases that are $1 or less at Amazon. Interestingly, some of these movies cost less to _buy_ than to rent, so be sure to look at both prices!


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

Reading this link made me check out the video portion of the Fire. WOW!   It's faster than I thought it would be (And I've noticed a few movies I'll want to check out). Before I got the Fire I wasn't worried about getting any e-Readers or tablet type devices, but now that I have one--I really love it. There's a lot you can do with them. Amazon's done a very good job with this product.

ETA: Does anyone know if there's a way to have foreign movies dubbed into English?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Dragle said:


> Water for Elephants is the Prime Lending library book I'm reading right now.  Let us know how the movie is.


I watched the movie last week, and it was excellent. Nice to see Robert Pattinson do something in addition to exuding teen angst (as "teen" as you can get when you're supposed to be several hundred years old) and sparkle. Reese Witherspoon was excellent, as usual.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've held of watching both The Help and Water for Elephants because they were both 5-star reads for me... And I'm always disappointed in the movie adaptations.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I've held of watching both The Help and Water for Elephants because they were both 5-star reads for me... And I'm always disappointed in the movie adaptations.


I agree on both (er, all 3?) counts, but I thought both movies did a great job. I didn't feel the usual "that so did not live up to the book!" feelings after watching either movie


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I can't speak directly to streaming to the Fire, but I can tell you a little about the rentals from Amazon when you download them.  We rent and download to the Tivo and/or a laptop.  
There is a 30-day window in which you can BEGIN watching the movie.  Once you start watching it, you have either the 24 hours or the 48 hours listed in the rental agreement.
I haven't been able to find a direct way to download a movie to the Fire unless I purchase it; I can only get it to stream.


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

I've streamed a TV episode (free, prime) to the Fire from my home wi-fi with no problems! The quality is excellent!

I have not had the chance to try this on a Hotel's wi-fi. I should get that chance later this month.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I've been looking to check out that Sherlock Holmes one too -- never saw it in the theater. . .and I have a $3 credit from an SO I redeemed earlier this week.


My wife and I loved it. We saw the 2nd Sherlock Holmes movie a couple of weeks ago. It's also very good, maybe even better than the first.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I got that same $3 from an SO. I spent $2 and bought

For cheesy movie night. It's a double feature!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I used the $3 SO for the American President...

Rentals may not be downloaded to the Fire, only streamed.

Looking at more movies now...

Betsy


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

DreamWeaver said:


> Follow this link to search for movie rentals/purchases that are $1 or less at Amazon. Interestingly, some of these movies cost less to _buy_ than to rent, so be sure to look at both prices!


Thanks, off to do it now!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I've held of watching both The Help and Water for Elephants because they were both 5-star reads for me... And I'm always disappointed in the movie adaptations.


Yes, I know what you mean. I bought the audiobook of The Help and haven't listened yet. Someone gave me the video for Christmas, but I want to read the book first.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You can download rentals to the Fire. I downloaded The Help today. The thing is, you can only download Otto ONE device.. If you download it to one device and want to watch it on another, you'll need to stream it. You can't download the free videos for Prime though.

The show up in your cloud on your Fire. Just go to your video library and cloud and you should see your rentals.

Vet, The Help is one of my all time favorite audiobooks. It was so well done.. Multiple narrators and they all did a great job!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> You can download rentals to the Fire. I downloaded The Help today. The thing is, you can only download Otto ONE device.. If you download it to one device and want to watch it on another, you'll need to stream it. You can't download the free videos for Prime though.


Good to know, I wonder if that was part of the update? It used to be that Kindle Fire wasn't listed under "Compatible devices" for rentals.

Betsy


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I just went a little crazy in the video store...
> 
> The LOTR movies are the EXTENDED version... Couldn't pass those up for $4.99 each


Wow, that's a deal. I just bought all 3. Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

OK - folks ~~ trying to use my AGC balance for ebooks here! Do not want to know about cheap movies!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> OK - folks ~~ trying to use my AGC balance for ebooks here! Do not want to know about cheap movies!


Then. . . you'd best not read the "movies, movies, movies" thread.   Move along. . .nothing to see here! 

Personally. . .I've got a million teeny charges on my Amazon CC this month so I could get 10X points on digital purchases . . . .but come first thing tomorrow morning I have a couple of GC to apply to the account.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Hubby had his war gaming group over yesterday and I spent my _exile_ time watching a couple of movies on my Fire:

Exit Through the Gift Shop - odd little movie about graffiti art, and I guess you could say about art in general.

Five Minutes of Heaven - set in Northern Ireland and was about the Irish "troubles"


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Question on Purchased movies from Amazon.

The movies hows up on the carousel but not under videos.  Am I doing something wrong?  Will I only find it scrolling through the carousel?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

maries said:


> Question on Purchased movies from Amazon.
> 
> The movies hows up on the carousel but not under videos. Am I doing something wrong? Will I only find it scrolling through the carousel?


On the Video page be sure you have it selected to show what's in the 'cloud' vs. what's on the 'device'.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> On the Video page be sure you have it selected to show what's in the 'cloud' vs. what's on the 'device'.


Do I do that in settings? I didn't have these options on the top like with the music page. I am charging it right now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Go to Video

Tap Library.

You can select Cloud or Device and Movies or TV


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> I got that same $3 from an SO. I spent $2 and bought
> 
> For cheesy movie night. It's a double feature!


Thanks for the tip. I went and bought this.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Go to Video
> 
> Tap Library.
> 
> You can select Cloud or Device and Movies or TV


Thanks. I found it!


----------

